# طريقة القياس محرك ثلاثي الاوجه بجهاز الملتمتر+دائرة تحكم نجمة دلتا بالفلاش



## jamal_air (11 يونيو 2009)

طريقة القياس محرك ثلاثي الاوجه بجهاز الملتمتر+دائرة تحكم نجمة دلتا بالفلاش 
تفضلوا
صور للفلاش قبل التحميل




 
http://www.4shared.com/file/1112069...ion_dun_moteur_triphas_avec_un_multimtre.html






 

http://www.4shared.com/file/111206580/ff2094d/Montage_toile_triangle.html

لاتبخلوا علي بدعواتكم جزاكم الله خيرا 
وأنتظرو المزيد المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## jamal_air (11 يونيو 2009)

عندي المزيد من دروس الفلاش وسوف أرفعها كلما توفر الوقت 
انشاء الله


----------



## 000403 (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©​


----------



## majdy82 (12 يونيو 2009)

ناطرين دروسك يا غالي و جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ومنتظرين جديدك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

jamal_air قال:


> عندي المزيد من دروس الفلاش وسوف أرفعها كلما توفر الوقت
> ان شاء الله


 
تسلم اخي الكريم وفي انتظارك 

جزام الله كـــــــل خير


----------



## jamal_air (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيراا..


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (19 أغسطس 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش شششكوررررررررر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## evoo_group (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ومنتظرين جديدك*​


----------



## eaaaazizo (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور اخى على هذا الجهد*


----------



## mouad2010 (21 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## aati badri (22 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (23 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يابطل
ونترقب الاضافات المفيدة

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## abdelrahim (27 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم *


----------



## خادم محمد (28 مارس 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## سليم الشريف (28 مارس 2010)

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## محمد العراقي99 (25 أبريل 2010)

تحية عراقية عربية اسيوية معطرة برائحة نخيل البصرة لكم اخواني ودمتم..............


----------



## matrix_slm2003 (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## هشام فياض (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيرا ممكن شرح مختصر لبرنامج hap


----------



## kokohamo2003 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير وف انتظار المزيد


----------



## زياد كرم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## gamal shalapy (27 أكتوبر 2010)

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم شكرا لكم


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## م رشدي حموده (27 أكتوبر 2010)

فى انتظار المزيد من الجميع ،،،، وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## fuadmidya (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## fuadmidya (8 يناير 2011)

صور ما يفتح 
شكرا


----------



## محمد بحريه (23 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## noreldin2000 (24 مارس 2011)

اسأل الله ان يغفر لي ولك وللمسلمين


----------



## AHMEDSWADI (31 مارس 2013)

اللهم ربي يحفضك من كل سوء


----------

